# How's My Tank Set Up?



## Seth84 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a 90 gallon tank with 4 RBPs. This is my first time with piranhas or any tank for that matter. They are around 2-2.5" right now. I also have a 7" pleco with them. I have the API Nexx filter with just one canister on now so it's good for 55 gallons. I have a 950 gph powerhead in the end opposite the filter pump. I have been doing at least a 30% change weekly for the 3 weeks I have had the tank set up. I am thinking of adding a canister to the Nexx to make it good for 110 gallon and add either a AC 500 or an Emperor 400. Anything else I should look in to? I was alson thinking of running an air pump in there as well. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats sounds like an awesome setup. Why do you have a powerhead though? Whats it purpose? I am new so sorry if the question is silly I am just trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

everything sounds great,one bit of advise would be getting a bigger filter. highly recommend fx5. with piranhas you want something rated for at least double the size of your tank because they r very messy eaters. when they get bigger and the bioload increases u will be thankful with the bigger system.











skore said:


> Thats sounds like an awesome setup. Why do you have a powerhead though? Whats it purpose? I am new so sorry if the question is silly I am just trying to learn as much as I can.


I put them in my tank because i feel like with current in the tank they become more active and i feel like it helps with growth rate. also It helps my filter pick up more junk and prevent settling. All in all i think they are great.

(also i have mine turn off at night to give some rest)


----------

